# My new favourite



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

This is my new favourite doe of mine!








Shes an odd eyed tricolour <3 
Perfect ears, and she is quite large too  
She's also due in about a week! So excited!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very pretty! The odd eye is quite distinct unlike most tri odd eyes, in which the red is dark ruby and almost not noticeable.


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

She had her babies yesterday <3 They will all get Pie names (3/14/15) HAHA!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How many different kinds of pie?  
t


----------

